# FEC100 or Country Smokers Whole Hog, or self tending stick burner?



## jgatty (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm new her, so don't flame me if pellet questions are not allowed under wood smokers.  I have never had one, always used a stick burner, but I want something for the home that I can cook for my neighbors and friends on the weekend and not be passed out by the time we serve...

Looks like the FEC100 rules the competition circuit, but I am not too sure of some of the judging outside of certain parts of Texas anyway (LOL, please have a sense of humor folks).  The Country Smokers Whole Hog looks like a pretty versatile unit for the money, but I haven't seen the same kind of results posted for it by the competition guys.  On the smaller side, the MAK grill seemed to have fans.

Looking for anyone with experience with these or similar units.  I understand the philosophical differences, but I am not going to use this for competing, and probably agree that a well tended offset burner can do a better job.  I'm looking for something consistent to do on the weekends at home.

IF ANYONE KNOWS OF A FAN, DIVERSION BYPASS HEAT CONTROL, THERMOMETER CONTROLLED SYSTEM that uses raw split logs, that is my preference.  I haven't found one.

Thanks,

John


----------



## ronp (Aug 7, 2010)

Bump. Maybe someone can help.


----------



## jgatty (Aug 14, 2010)

what does "bump" mean?


----------



## dforbes (Aug 14, 2010)

bump means he bumped the thread to move it back to the top. not everyone goes through all the posts, so if it is at the top of the list more people will see it and the question is more likely to be answerd


----------



## jgatty (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks for the info.


----------



## carpetride (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm a pellet user but haven't used any of the units you mention.  I think you will find the FEC to be at the top of the pile.  I say this basically thinking that this unit is insulated and will hold a lot of meat.  I have considered giving up my Stumps for one but still like having more than one type of cooker.  My pellet cooker always gets good comments.  Nothing really against the other units just my opinion that the FEC is the unit I would spend my money on.


----------



## duck killer 1 (Aug 14, 2010)

i have a traeger bbq070 and i use it often. i prefer using my reverse flows, but when i need a set it and forget it option i like the traeger.


----------

